# crabs and snails?



## ChellaBella (May 11, 2009)

i now have 2 crabs... named Tighty and Loosey... because one is right clawed and the other is left clawed hahah.. so my question is about snails and crabs getting along.. i hadnt thought about it until one day i saw the crab grab the snail and hold it up.. so i shoooed him away and grabbed the snail and put him in the other tank.. hahahah would he have hurt him? or was he just being curious?


----------



## ChellaBella (May 11, 2009)

hahaha thats what i figured... good think i have two tanks set up already... and they will soon have their own


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

My hermit will behave himself for a few weeks and then eat one of my snails during the night. No real reason since he has plenty of shell options, but he seems to like eating live food every once in a while.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

If they can catch it....they're gonna eat it. ;o)


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

As in will a crab bother them? If so...doubt it.


----------



## ChellaBella (May 11, 2009)

they are funny.. but they are getting their own tank.. hahah once i get it set


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Ahhhh. They're boring. *Glasses*

9 times out of 10...you won't see them. Another issue with them in a freshwater tank is when they pass...you won't know it until you're water's all mucked up.


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

What about these Assasin snails? any good for the tank?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Assasins are way kewl! They'll definately take care of your problem pond, rams and MTS snails. They don't descriminate. Sometimes they'll even team up and go after bigger ones.


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

so i take it when you get these boys they rule the roost?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

I used to have 3fiddlers but one crawlex out and died and the oher 2startes fighting .one of those died as well so now i only have one crab left sadly and my pet store doesnt get them very often


----------



## ChellaBella (May 11, 2009)

mine are hilarious... they keep trying to get out and they cant so it just looks like they are clif diving or suicidal ahhahah


----------

